# 2000 Altima -Trottle control issue - Engine racing



## kentuckygal (Mar 27, 2015)

Help Please! 2000 Altima - Throttle Control Issue - Engine racing - UNSAFE to Drive


Hi All,

I am thrilled I have found this group!

I have a 2000 Altima with 110,000 miles on it. I purchased it used. I drive relatively short distances in town. 

Today, on my way to the grocery store, after starting the car and putting it in gear, the engine began to pick up speed without the use of the gas pedal. I slowed for a light, that turned green and began using the break to slow my car down. I pulled into a parking spot and it tried to jump the curb. I quickly put it into neutral and the motor ROARED. I cut it off. I clear out under the gas pedal thinking that might be the issue and proceeded to do my shopping. When I came out, I started the car again. The engine ROARED and I cut it off. I lifted the hood, found the cable that connected the gas line, sprayed WD40 on it, thinking it might be stuck and worked the line several times. I waited a few minutes before starting it again. The engine continued to ROAR. I have gotten a ride home and I have found the group / forum. I hope that there are knowledgeable people who can guide me in the correct direction to be able to safely drive my vehicle home or to a mechanic. Any suggestions as to how to repair this as inexpensively as possible? 

Thank you in advance for your help on this! :-D

A Gal in the Bluegrass of Kentucky

KentuckyGal


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fast idle cam linkage may be sticking. Spray some carb cleaner solvent on the linkage to dissolve any possible gunk.


----------

